

Ask HN: Can You Recommend Local SF/Bay Area Accountant - steventruong

I tried searching for threads on HN and on Quora but most of HN is really old and Quora doesn't really have much...<p>Can anyone recommend who they use for personal and/or startup accountant? Please indicate which or if they do both. Thanks
======
codenerdz
I cant recommend <http://www.linkedin.com/in/sanaokmyanskaya> highly enough:

Not only did she do accounting for TechCrunch and DotCloud, but she is also my
wife :)

P.S. She does personal books/accounting as well

~~~
gerad
Is she a CPA? We need a tax accountant, not just a bookkeeper.

------
gerad
I've heard Sachin from Posterous say good things about
<http://startupcpa.posterous.com/>

------
gerad
+1

